# Polti vaperetto Eco pro - any good??



## leonpo60577r (Dec 10, 2011)

Just bought one of these machines and so far I'm not convinced. I can hold my hand in front of the jet nozzle which doesn't seem right to me. I bought this to make engine bay and interior cleans quicker and easier. When phoning polti they told me I should be able to hold my hand in front with scolding myself, is this right?? Not impressed so far.

Calling steam cleaning pros...... Do I ditch it??? If I do what do I replace it with???

Rgds
Leon


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Is it the 3000 model?

I have a Karcher SC 1.020 and on those occasions where I have accidentally given myself a blast of steam it bloody well hurt! I fell once and caught myself in the midriff with a short blast of steam and that was agony, took the skin right off (talk about health and safety at work!)

Doesn't sound right for any decent steamer that you can blast your own hand and not be writhing in agony! What is the bar rating of the machine?


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

I have the Vaporetto Flash, which is a 4.5bar machine.

I can hold my hand in the steam stream at about 10 cm's and the steam does feel warm, not hot.

However, if i put my hand right next to the high pressure nozzle, it will scald. Ask me how I know 

The power of steam comes from the pressure and the high humidity. It literally emulsifies oils and thats how it works.


If your machine has a reasonable pressure, and you get the steam going a reasonable distance from the lance, its probably working correctly.


One thing to check on the vaporettos is that the solenoid is not jammed. Usually a couple of hard taps on the case ensures its not stuck.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

It's dry steam produced at 150 degrees, the vapour cools pretty quickly so this is normal. If you put your hand right at the exit of the nozzle it will burn you! I don't have a Polti, I have a Nilfisk with similar specs and it is the same as you describe.

Stick with it, the steam will emulsify oils and grease and clean well. They are brilliant for interior cleaning and will strip off dressings on plastic leaving an OEM look.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

For what it's worth when we bought a polti years ago part of the marketing for it was that it didn't scald if you put your hand in front. Sadly its long gone now


----------

